# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## Adien

Ijin gabung dari garut

----------


## LDJ

salam kenal om Adien, selama bergabung

----------


## ARDIAN DWI CAHYO

Salam kenal saya Ardian dari Purwokerto Jawa tengah,  saya menyediakannya PERLENGKAPAN KOLAM DAN KOI.,

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal, Om

----------

